# A Big Thank You!



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks to the members that pointed me in the direction of Electric-Watch.Co.uk. Also a very big thanks to Paul of the said Co who has been superb in all aspects of the repair/renovation of this watch, i sent it SD on Friday and it's back working VERY WELL by Tuesday morning!! GOOD isnt it. Once again thanks.

Paul.

PS One very happy chap.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow that is a quick turnaround! Well done Paul.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not only *FAMOUS* - but *FAST* :to_become_senile: with it as well!

See, we told you to contact the guru, and we were right! :notworthy:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

When you've got it you've just got it and that's that! :hypocrite: Well done Paul. :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

paulh123 said:


> Thanks to the members that pointed me in the direction of Electric-Watch.Co.uk. Also a very big thanks to Paul of the said Co who has been superb in all aspects of the repair/renovation of this watch, i sent it SD on Friday and it's back working VERY WELL by Tuesday morning!! GOOD isnt it. Once again thanks.
> 
> Paul.
> 
> PS One very happy chap.


Well I think all this Paul praise recently needs balancing out, so I want to complain.

I just sent my Accutron and he took twice as long to fix it!

OK it works superbly and it's fair to say it now looks superb, + his prices are reasonable, but that's not the point - if paulh123 gets his done in 1 working day, I want the same. :wink2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Worzel said:


> if paulh123 gets his done in 1 working day, I want the same. :wink2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

See, Hawkeye, failed the "Scotty" test :lol:

(Always tell Captain Kirk it'll take 30 hours to fix the boilers on the "Enterprise" then when you do it in 20 hours, you're a miracle worker1  )


----------

